# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  11 женских пунктиков: они сведут с ума любого мужчину!

## Irina

*11 женских пунктиков: они сведут с ума любого мужчину!*


- Мужчина открыл оружие и придумал охоту; женщина открыла охоту и придумала меха.

- Мужчина открыл цвета и придумал живопись; женщина открыла живопись и придумала косметику.

- Мужчина открыл слово и придумал речь; женщина открыла речь и придумала сплетни.

- Мужчина открыл земледелие и придумал пищу; женщина открыла пищу и придумала диету.

- Мужчина открыл дружбу и придумал любовь; женщина открыла любовь и придумала брак.

- Мужчина открыл женщину и придумал секс; женщина открыла секс и придумала головную боль.

- Мужчина открыл торговлю и придумал деньги; женщина открыла деньги, и начались все проблемы.

Если вы думаете, что мужчины отличаются от женщин только своим пристрастием к пиву, футболу, а также способностью вставлять, как минимум, 2 нецензурных слова в каждое предложение, то вы ошибаетесь. Настоящего мужчину всегда можно узнать по... аллергии, которую он испытывает по отношению к вещам и событиям, умиляющим его подружку или жену.

*Пункт первый: всяческий хлам в ванной комнате*

Пемза, губки, ароматическая смесь, скраб для лица, скраб для тела и скраб для ног с сильным запахом мяты... Перечислять все то, чем женщины просто обожают заполнять полочку в ванной, можно до бесконечности. В то время как мужчина вполне может довольствоваться зубной щеткой, зубной пастой и куском мыла.

*Пункт второй: шоппинг*

Нельзя сказать, что мужчины вообще не любят ходить по магазинам. Некоторые вещи (например, снасть для рыбалки) они покупают самостоятельно. Но вот чего не может вынести ни один нормальный мужчина, так это бесцельного хождения по супермаркету, когда она примеряет абсолютно все в каждой секции, постоянно задавая один и тот же вопрос: Не слишком ли толстая у меня задница?

*Пункт третий: разговор об отношениях*

Женщины очень любят поговорить о том, как развиваются наши отношения. Сами по себе эти разговоры не так уж страшны, но дело в том, что дамы обычно выбирают самый неподходящий момент: сразу после близости и/или во время трансляции футбольного матча.

*Пункт четвертый: не плачь, красавица*

Мужчины не плачут, мужчины огорчаются. Но женщинам известен маленький секрет: когда вы плачете, вы выпускаете наружу отрицательные эмоции. Поэтому женщины частенько пускают слезу, чтобы с ней выпустить пар. К тому же, женский плач заставляет большинство мужчин чувствовать себя виноватыми, и они готовы прыгнуть в горящий обруч, только чтобы не слышать это.

*Пункт пятый: обувь*

Когда-то, кто-то сказал женщинам, что главное - это обувь и прическа. Удивительно, но женщины в это поверили. С тех пор они массу времени проводят в обувных магазинах и салонах красоты. Но, если говорить честно, мужчина замечает ее сногсшибательные туфли от Маноло Бланика, только когда натыкается на них утром, пытаясь в темноте нащупать свои домашние тапочки. Кроссовки и ботинки - вот разумное решение обувной проблемы, но женщины так любят все усложнять.

*Пункт шестой: семейные сборища*

Это не так плохо, если собирается ваша семья, но, к сожалению, вас никто не освобождал от общения с представителями ее фамильного древа. Зайдите на любой сайт - анекдоты про зятя и тещу занимают там не последнее место, уступая разве что Петьке с Василием Ивановичем и блондинкам.

*Пункт седьмой: тренировки*

Сейчас это пилатес... Но до пилатес было тай бо, до тай бо была йога. Женщины бросаются из одной крайности в другую: все зависит от того, чем занимается ее любимая звезда.

*Пункт восьмой: цветы и шоколад*

Мужчины любят основательные вещи - например, большой телевизор с плоским экраном. Женщины считают, что самое лучшее доказательство вашей любви - это плитки шоколада и пучок умирающей растительности.

*Пункт девятый: Энрике Иглесиас и Джастин Тимберлейк*

Внутри каждой женщины прячется воспитательница, не важно - Мальвина или фрекен Бок. Фрекен Бок вылезает, когда дама вашего сердца видит симпатичного мальчика, которого нужно немедленно приучить мыть руки перед едой и не хватать без разрешения плюшки со стола. Согласитесь, что умение пританцовывать на сцене и брать высокие ноты - это не те таланты, за которые мужчины уважают мужчин, но, увы, они очень привлекает женщин. Именно поэтому изо дня в день множатся ряды поклонниц Энрике Иглесиаса и Джастина Тимберлейка.

*Пункт десятый: сверхъестественное
*
В жизни каждой женщины наступает момент, когда она начинает интересоваться непознанным. Стандартный набор обычно включает в себя: астрологию, гадание на картах и фен шуй.

*Пункт одиннадцатый: Кэрри Бредшоу
*
Героиня Сары Джессики Паркер - предмет поклонения современной городской жительницы. Она остроумна, привлекательна, прекрасно одета; курит, как паровоз, скачет из одной постели в другую и представляет собой тип законченной, самовлюбленной эгоистки. Воистину, замечательная ролевая модель.

Отношения между мужчинами и женщинами можно охарактеризовать любовь-ненависть. Женские привычки могут любого нормального мужчину довести до бешенства, но не нужно судить дам слишком строго. Если ваша подружка не умиляется при виде бывших участников бойз-бендов (см. пункт девятый) и не зажигает свечи, чтобы очистить карму в вашей квартире, то... Стоит быть снисходительнее.

----------

